# Moisturizer, Sunscreen, Primer, and Foundation: in what order?



## gingerbread (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

In what order do you folks apply moisturizer, sunscreen, primer, and foundation?

I'm kind of confused about them!

Thanks.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jul 3, 2014)

I would do moisturizer, primer, foundation, sunscreen.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xavier Fortuna (Jul 3, 2014)

I do

Toner -&gt; (Sunscreen &lt;-&gt; Moisturizer) -&gt; Primer -&gt; Foundation


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 3, 2014)

Moisturizer (then wait for it to absorb so it doesn't dilute the sunscreen), then sunscreen, then primer, then foundation.


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jul 3, 2014)

I typically do sunscreen, moisturizer, primer, foundation, sunscreen powder.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 3, 2014)

I do sunscreen, moisturizer, primer, foundation, powder.

For retouching I do sunscreen, powder, foundation, powder.


----------



## loveebrittx33 (Jul 6, 2014)

Technically, you're supposed to apply the heaviest / thickest item first. The lighter products have smaller molecules and can seep into your skin easier than the heavier products. If you put something super think onto your skin first, the other products won't be able to penetrate the skin..

I do, moisturizer, sunscreen, primer, foundation.


----------



## splash79 (Jul 6, 2014)

I would do moisturizer, sunscreen, primer, foundation.  The way I see it, moisturizer is supposed to be absorbed into the skin, so I'd apply it to clean skin.  Sunscreen comes next because it's purpose it to, for lack of better phrasing, provide a barrier against sun damage, so it goes next.  Then primer, because it can be used for oil control and/or to create a smooth canvass for any cosmetics.  Foundation last, since there's a risk of wiping it away at any other point in the routine.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Jul 6, 2014)

sunscreen moisturizer primer foundation powder


----------



## monkeyx3 (Jul 20, 2014)

vogueboy said:


> I do sunscreen, moisturizer, primer, foundation, powder.
> 
> For retouching I do sunscreen, powder, foundation, powder.


How would you do the retouch on the sunscreen though? I mean, you face already has the foundation &amp; powder, so do you just put the sunscreen on even with the foundation/powder already on? Or is there a trick to it?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 20, 2014)

I thought that sunscreen was designed to activate by interacting with the chemicals/enzymes/whatever on your skin's surface, so applying it on top of something else would mean it didn't work.  So I was taught completely wrong?


----------



## slinka (Jul 21, 2014)

I have to bathe in sunscreen to be a daywalker, lol. I always put it on the skin first. Idk, it's the most important thing to me, and I always thought it had to go directly on your skin to work properly- I can't afford to take chances.

Also, my bb cream (I don't use foundation every day- usually just bb cream) has spf too.

So, I guess my order is
Sunscreen--let it set for a while--moisturizer--let that set---then primer, foundation, powder.


----------



## LikePuzzlePieces (Jul 22, 2014)

I would do moisturizer, sunscreen, primer and then foundation.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 4, 2014)

lyncaf said:


> Moisturizer (then wait for it to absorb so it doesn't dilute the sunscreen), then sunscreen, then primer, then foundation.


I agree with this all the way.

I've heard lots of people say that sunscreen should be the first thing you apply, but this is if it's a chemical sunscreen. So, it can get kind of tricky, but I use a moisturizer with a sunscreen, and it's got both physical and chemical blockers (Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Moisturizer with SPF 30).

However, if your sunblock is mainly physical (titanium dioxide rather than, say avobenzyne) then you will really want to apply it last so anything you put on top doesn't rub it in weird ways....

So it can get complicated based on what you're using... but generally I'd go with the above quoted message.


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 4, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I thought that sunscreen was designed to activate by interacting with the chemicals/enzymes/whatever on your skin's surface, so applying it on top of something else would mean it didn't work.  So I was taught completely wrong?


You're not wrong- that probably has to do with the fact taht you're using sunscreen with a chemical blocker (rather than or in addition to a physical blocker.)


----------



## eastofthesun (Aug 4, 2014)

monkeyx3 said:


> How would you do the retouch on the sunscreen though? I mean, you face already has the foundation &amp; powder, so do you just put the sunscreen on even with the foundation/powder already on? Or is there a trick to it?


I've always wondered about reapplying after makeup....

I'm getting this ELF SPF 45 powder to try out, so that I can just kind of touch up with it.

Otherwise, stay out of the sun and wear a hat, because .... well, it's hard to reapply witha full face of makeup.

I'd say if you're going to be outdoors for a long period of time, just don't wear makeup, or suck it up and reapply even if it looks like crap.


----------

